# Layout construction begins



## BraytoChicago

Hello all, I have finally taken a deep breath and started on my second layout. Like many other users, I scrapped my first layout after it became too unmanageable and after the cat poked countless holes in the scenery, as she climbed into the middle of it (it was a kind of Godzilla effect). I've also switched from HO to N scale, which works better for our apartment.

I'm working off two 1" foam boards. I have a 1/2" plywood base that I may use. I'm determined to make this easy to put away under the spare bed. It's 2' by 4', so pretty small. I'm trying some rather tight inner curves (9" radius). I'm going to see how this flies, once I get some test runs going. I'm using just two short inclines/declines. They are 4% grades, but I'm only using them for a 1" climb. I want some incline/decline but don't want the roller coaster effect of long sharp drops. This is also my first use of flex track. I picked up a ton of it at a train show super cheap. 

I'm trying to do this one at a good pace, having learned many lessons (the hard way) from my last attempt.

The scenery will be a little unorthodox but more on that later.


----------



## Xnats

Your off to a great start, I like the under bed storage idea, sadly all that space is used up in my household. The 9" should work pretty good, I had no issues with mine but long passenger cars just look funny on it. Looking eager to see your progress :thumbsup:


----------



## BraytoChicago

Xnats said:


> Your off to a great start, I like the under bed storage idea, sadly all that space is used up in my household. The 9" should work pretty good, I had no issues with mine but long passenger cars just look funny on it. Looking eager to see your progress :thumbsup:


Thanks! We'll see how the boxcars look on the tight curves. Just bought a rail cutter online today. I'm hoping that will make working with flex track a lot easier. Also, just had my first attempt at weathering some rolling stock. ...I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Steve441

I'm watchin' too Man! - Nice Weathering! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## BraytoChicago

*Wiring help*

Hey guys, things are going well with the layout, ...mostly. Laying flex track seriously tested my patience but track issues have been resolved and things were running great. 

A new problem has arisen. Last night I worked on a rail yard. I plopped a loco down to run around the track, it did a few laps and then [brrrrrrrrrrrrrr] - current is still running through the train, the light is on and I can here the motor making a brrrrrrrr noise, but the engine will not move. I've tried two locos - same result. I tried disconnecting the rail yard, no change. I had two feeder points, so I unhooked one of them. Still no change. 

Thoughts? I wonder if it is an insulation thing? I have insulated rail joiners after each turn out (see pic attached), but I don't have insulators isolating the inner loop. Could that be the problem? I've been tinkering but putting in rail joiners on the inner loop will result in more fighting with flex track, so was hoping you guys might have some insight before I have to rip anything up (again). [deep breaths].

One additional question - my Atlas wiring book shows insulators on the inner rail and I've put mine on the outer rail (Murphy's law). Is this a big deal?

Also, ...how do I insert a pic into the message instead of just attaching? when I click insert image it brings up a url box (huh?)

Thanks for all your help - past, present and future!


----------



## Xnats

BraytoChicago said:


> One additional question - my Atlas wiring book shows insulators on the inner rail and I've put mine on the outer rail (Murphy's law). Is this a big deal?
> Yes they need to be on the inside most of the time. Insulators are needed where Positive rail comes in contact with the negative rail. Just follow your wire diagram, you'll see them, you did great drawing it up :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, ...how do I insert a pic into the message instead of just attaching? when I click insert image it brings up a url box (huh?)
> After you upload your pictures close the attachment box. Then re-hit the paperclip and your attachments will show in bold, just click the ones you want to attach, click preview to make sure it worked. Just so you don't get yelled at  When you attach them, they form a string, you need to break them apart one picture per line.


see top for answers since I got message to short error :laugh:


----------



## Carl

Great start on the layout. Glad to hear about the flex track. It seems that flex track gives one the opportunity to be a little more creative. Nothing like soldering track together or ballasting the track. For ballast, I have had great success with Arizona Rock & Mineral ballast.....does not float like the Woodland Scenic material does.

Best of luck on your project.


----------



## BraytoChicago

Xnats said:


> see top for answers since I got message to short error :laugh:


Hmmm, i've followed the wiring diagram but something is up. Trains not moving  any ideas?


----------



## 93firebird

I say scrap the under the bed thing, and build a custom coffee table for the layout so you can use it all the time. 2x4 is the size that I am building my n scale layout also.


----------



## Xnats

It should be looking like this. Blue are the insulators, you should only need 3. The 15* crossing should be dead in the center, so no insulators are needed for that. The top right has the two feeders, your one pic shows one on the turnout in the middle. If this does not work we'll get Anton or Sean to look at it. Unless someone sees something I missing


----------



## kursplat

nice, a little switching and some railfanning :thumbsup: what's the plan for catzilla defences?


----------



## BraytoChicago

Xnats said:


> It should be looking like this. Blue are the insulators, you should only need 3. The 15* crossing should be dead in the center, so no insulators are needed for that. The top right has the two feeders, your one pic shows one on the turnout in the middle. If this does not work we'll get Anton or Sean to look at it. Unless someone sees something I missing
> View attachment 15873


Thanks. I think we are on the same page.

After a day of returning to layout to stare, check connections etc., a light bulb came on tonight - I opened up the brrrrrrring loco and sure enough, there was a tiny piece of cotton ball (I had used to clean the rails) jamming the thing.


----------



## BraytoChicago

kursplat said:


> nice, a little switching and some railfanning :thumbsup: what's the plan for catzilla defences?


Hmmm, not sure about catzilla strategy. I think I'll put the layout up high, or figure out how to build it into a coffee table and cover it with glass. Or perhaps I could build a model of Tokyo and make a feature out of her


----------



## Carl

Glad you found the problem.


----------



## Conductorjoe

BraytoChicago said:


> Thanks. I think we are on the same page.
> 
> After a day of returning to layout to stare, check connections etc., a light bulb came on tonight - I opened up the brrrrrrring loco and sure enough, there was a tiny piece of cotton ball (I had used to clean the rails) jamming the thing.


I suggest a "bright boy" type track eraser for cleaning the track. Another good option when tunnels are involved is a track cleaning car .:thumbsup:


----------



## BraytoChicago

Conductorjoe said:


> I suggest a "bright boy" type track eraser for cleaning the track. Another good option when tunnels are involved is a track cleaning car .:thumbsup:


I have a bright boy and use it often. It's great! I've looked at track cleaning cars, but they seem so expensive. Any ideas?

Also, and this is just a general question - for someone toying with the idea of going to DCC...how much can I expect to shell out? Any suggestions on good DCC equipment?


----------



## Conductorjoe

I have an N Scale Roco track cleaning car. Have had it for years and never replaced the pad. 
The best thing to do is keep the locos clean. I use a Minitrix Wheel cleaner for them.

I dont have dcc so cant be any help there .


----------



## BraytoChicago

93firebird said:


> I say scrap the under the bed thing, and build a custom coffee table for the layout so you can use it all the time. 2x4 is the size that I am building my n scale layout also.


Your coffee table suggestion is taking root. ...I'm constantly found staring at the layout construction imagining ...wait, that sounds childish ...how about conceptualizing to my hearts content. Anyone ever tried a removable tunnel? ...and I'm not talking about those things that gather dust at hobby shops.


----------



## Conductorjoe

BraytoChicago said:


> Anyone ever tried a removable tunnel?
> 
> 
> 
> I never have but should be fairly easy to do. Measure what size you need. Glue pieces of foam together, form into the shape you want, put scenery on it, then place it where you want without glueing it down.
Click to expand...


----------



## 93firebird

BraytoChicago said:


> Your coffee table suggestion is taking root. ...I'm constantly found staring at the layout construction imagining ...wait, that sounds childish ...how about conceptualizing to my hearts content. Anyone ever tried a removable tunnel? ...and I'm not talking about those things that gather dust at hobby shops.


When I go to build the table for my coffee table layout, I plan to make one side fold down for access to under the tunnel. I left the tunnel open along the side for just that reason.


----------



## BraytoChicago

93firebird said:


> When I go to build the table for my coffee table layout, I plan to make one side fold down for access to under the tunnel. I left the tunnel open along the side for just that reason.


Thanks guys. I'm gonna give the removable tunnel a go. But, man, I have so much to do before then. Last night I worked on wiring and I'm happy to say I didn't blow a fuse. I was genuinely nervous to turn the turn the power source on but all was well. I need to refresh my memory on use of Atlas selectors/connectors but shouldn't be too hard to figure out. Then I think I can finally move on to landscaping.


----------



## jargonlet

BraytoChicago said:


> Anyone ever tried a removable tunnel? ...and I'm not talking about those things that gather dust at hobby shops.


I wouldn't make the tunnel and not glue it down. On my layout the tunnel is glued to the layout. The top quarter of it is not attached to the tunnel so that I can have full access to the track underneath.


----------



## BraytoChicago

Well, I thought I would have more progress to show you by now. I've been working on the layout but I've been plagued by track problems owing to trying to use flex track on tight curves. Just when I think I've finally solved all issues, an engine or car will start derailing at a spot (typically one or two trouble spots). Yesterday I ordered some 9 3/4" radius track to see if I can lick this problem once and for all by replacing the flex track around those curves. 

You can see I did get the spurs completed. I'm going to put a station by the two parallel spurs. I'm really hoping to have passenger trains. Ideally I want to put British Rail DMUs ...we'll see if that happens.


This weekend I plan to plaster over the inclines and hopefully do a bit of landscaping. I'm reluctant to get too involved in landscaping until I sort out these track problems. 

I have a question - so I've run two bus wires under the layout and have connected the feeders (but not yet soldered them). Here's my question, and I'm not talking about how the connector is wired (very helpful recent post resolved that): does the bus wires get connected directly to the connector? The reason I ask is that I used a relatively heave bus wire - its multi-stranded copper wire and its just difficult to fit around one of the screws. ...Am I making sense?


----------



## Carl

Suggestion.....Radio Shack has some really low cost barrier strips that you can use. 
http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kw=barrier+strip

For each feeder, I use two barrier strips, one for the positive and the other for the negative

By the way, sure like your layout.


----------



## BraytoChicago

Carl said:


> Suggestion.....Radio Shack has some really low cost barrier strips that you can use.
> http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kw=barrier+strip
> 
> For each feeder, I use two barrier strips, one for the positive and the other for the negative
> 
> By the way, sure like your layout.


So what does a barrier strip do? 
Cheers!


----------



## Carl

Here is a picture of a barrier strip in use. The picture shows a battery, that would be your transformer.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=1401c0be0&sigi=121imsaos&.crumb=vvh7nq/FfiD


----------



## BraytoChicago

*Update with pics - mountains ahoy*

Although, I still have to solder the wiring underneath, I couldn't help myself and started some plastering. I built a little mountain canyon on the left far corner (not so far on a 2' x 4' layout!). Still haven't decided how the other corner is going to look but at least I got the Woodland Scenics risers covered. ...It looks a bit like a wedding cake ...but I'll leave it as is for the moment because I may have to do a little track work on the inner curve. 

I saw a neat layout with a cemetery recently, so thought I might put one in. ...all further down the road. Think I'm going to paint soon ...my eyes are so tired of looking at the pink stuff. 

Has anyone tried painting rails and ties with latex paint?


----------



## BraytoChicago

jargonlet said:


> I wouldn't make the tunnel and not glue it down. On my layout the tunnel is glued to the layout. The top quarter of it is not attached to the tunnel so that I can have full access to the track underneath.


Sounds good Jargon. My thoughts about the removable tunnel center around the desire to be able to put it under the spare bed when necessary. ...I'll keep on trucking and think of something.


----------



## jargonlet

Here are some pics of my layout with the mountain with removable top. Although I didn't make it, I thought it might help you. This may help with your under the bed issue.


----------



## BraytoChicago

An update! Been working on this here and there. The weather in Chicago has been beautiful so, have been neglecting the layout just a little. But I did manage to contour some hills. It's kind of taking a life of its own. I was trying to craft an English countryside, ...but it seems to be eluding me. I guess, there's only so much you can do with a 2' x 4' layout. But, hey, I'm still trying to push the boundaries. 

I still haven't figured out how to connect the bus wires to the power control in any kind of neat way. ...Never did figure out what a terminal strip is.

Anyhoo, I plough on.

Oh, and how the heck do I embed pictures in these posts rather than just attaching them?

Cheers guys


----------



## jargonlet

When I post pictures here or on the guitar forum I read I upload them to photobucket first and them copy the image code over to my post.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Looking good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranman

Very nice


----------



## JohnAP

Very nice looking layout.


----------



## daveh219

Sorry all...but I have to ask...what are the white accordian like foam items used as risers on other layouts I've seen...help please...


----------



## Raptorman83

daveh219 said:


> Sorry all...but I have to ask...what are the white accordian like foam items used as risers on other layouts I've seen...help please...


Thoes are woodland scenics sub terrain risers. 
They are easy to use and come in a variety of sizes,
but they arent cheap. About 20 bucks for 4-6 pieces.

Heres a how to on making your own.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=194802#post194802


----------

